# you know you lived in dubai when ,,,



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

i found it online , its pretty cool and true ...

Everyone knows each other.

You love Zaatar W Zeit.

You have never ridden a public bus.

You laugh at how small malls in America or Europe are compared to Dubai.

Taxi drivers play really loud Indian music and won't turn it off.

Ferraris and Lamborghinis are a totally normal sight.

You know some phrases in Tagalog, Hindi, Urdu, and/or Arabic.

You have a maid/know some people with maids.

Your dentist's office is in some villa in Jumeirah.

You've smoked shisha.

You've eaten in the bathroom at the mall during Ramadan.

A thunderstorm makes front page news.

You've gotten lost in Madinat Jumeirah.

You have Mall of the Emirates memorized and have Dubai Mall almost memorized.

You can get cheap Indian food anywhere.

You don't know how to pump gas.

80 degrees Fahrenheit is cool.

70 degrees Fahrenheit is chilly.

You spend Halloween night at the Lakes/Meadows/Springs.

People who aren't from Dubai always ask if you've been in the Burj Al Arab.

You get groceries from Spinney's and Choithram's.

Shawarmas are fast food.

You can't imagine life without A/C.

Everyone has more than one cell phone.

In McDonald's, a hamburger is called a beefburger.

Your house doesn't have carpet floors.

McDonald's has McArabias.

When you get days off when it rains [rain days].

When it rains, everyone runs outside.

You have accidentally said "close" or "open" the light.

A Lamborghini speeds by your car and you don't even blink.

You've crossed really big roads, 4 lanes and above!

When you go overseas, you get kind of scared of thunderstorms since you rarely see them in Dubai.

When you have a few extra days off, you go to Abu Dhabi, Fujairah, or Muscat.

You find American news/American CNN to be highly idiotic---you watch CNN International/BBC News/Al Jazeera instead.

You watch MTV Arabia.

One word: SHAWARMAS.

You love the fact that most places are open 7 days a week.

You love that the malls close really late.

People get excited when it's really cloudy.

When it rains, newspapers always do a 2-page spread showing people walking in the rain.

People overseas are always asking about the beaches.

If you don't speak Arabic, the only words you know are "yallah!" "habibi" and "khalas!"

You call all your friends habibi/habibti, even if you don't speak Arabic.

You have developed a high heat tolerance.

You can never see the stars in the sky, so when you go overseas and see them, you are always fascinated.

IF YOU GO TO DAA (i dont know about other schools) - you can see the burj al arab and jumeirah beach hotel from some of your classes 

When you go overseas, you are surprised and slightly annoyed at how slow everyone drives.

When you know that even if a you see a school's name followed by the word "college", it's not actually a college.

You attempt to fast during Ramadan.

You are never surprised to see the police speeding by in a Mercedes, BMW, or even a Hummer.

Your school parking lot is like an exotic cars showcase.

When you're WAY cooler than everyone who doesn't live/hasn't lived in Dubai

*lool , you can your own Dubai !*


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

two words shawarama and habibi


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

You know you've lived in Dubai when you try to not to act suspicious everytime a cop car passes by despite you doing nothing wrong.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Ossy said:


> You know you've lived in Dubai when you try to not to act suspicious everytime a cop car passes by despite you doing nothing wrong.


Same in almost every country really, everytime you see police wherever you are, it's always a case of dropping back down to the speed limit, hiding the beer, pushing the prostitute out of the way, etc.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

buddyab said:


> two words shawarama and habibi


Shawrma !! its a fake one they have in here ! where we can get real one !!!?


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

Ossy said:


> You know you've lived in Dubai when you try to not to act suspicious everytime a cop car passes by despite you doing nothing wrong.


loooool , good one !!!


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> Same in almost every country really, everytime you see police wherever you are, it's always a case of dropping back down to the speed limit, hiding the beer, pushing the prostitute out of the way, etc.


the only diffrence that we dont have Prostitue in dubai ! its a clean country with no such a thing !! 
you will only have a "professional lady friend" ;p


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

The closest thing to a real and good tasting Shawarma you can get here is in Sharjah... somewhere in Sharjah... and I cannot remember the name of the place... so yeah I didn't help at all here. I'll get back to work :s


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Same in almost every country really, everytime you see police wherever you are, it's always a case of dropping back down to the speed limit, hiding the beer, pushing the prostitute out of the way, etc.


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

_U know your in Dubai when u >

start saying Signal .. for traffic lights
and backside ... for behind 
and landmark names like Fish Roundabout 
giving directions ... backside Sunrise Supermarket 
and when u tell a taxi driver ... ceedar .. for go straight 
and when u find yourself doin the famous head nod ... ahhh _


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

When you can pass a cop on SZ or Emirates and not think twice about it.
when guys in old land cruisers ring your doorbell trying to sell you persian carpets from thier trunk.
When every other wendesday the chinese dvd lady comes to your house and the kids get excited.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

When your chinese dvd lady phone is no longer on, assume she is deported and shrug that you have to find another one.


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

You turn on the hazard light everytime you brake hard on a freeway! Great idea, take your eyes off the road, and hit the hazards then look in your rear view mirror and then look ahead and pray to Allah you haven't hit something.


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

omg the Chinese lady!!! I totally forgot about her... she stopped coming, I hope she didn't get deported


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

... when you remember the time when Dubai wasn't swimming in debt and didn't have 1000s of repo'ed cars parked behind the huge bollard near wellington school on szr!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

when you expect the business section in a bookshop to be bigger than the fiction section
when you think that people who only have their car washed once a week are miserly or just plain dirty
when you involuntarily start to waggle your head from side to side when you talk
when you start to think that anything that isn't gilded is somehow lacking in taste
when you only know the phone number of your local shop, not its actual location


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

*when you drive and you see the face of the driver behind you in ur miror , that mean you r in dubai *


thanks all for the input , waiting for the rest !!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> ... when you remember the time when Dubai wasn't swimming in debt and didn't have 1000s of repo'ed cars parked behind the huge bollard near wellington school on szr!


ok I thought that was where they put your car when you get to many tickets or whatever, you know when they keep your car for like a month..
I noticed thier isnt as many back thier right now.


----------

